# I'm Painting a Car Dealership ...



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

We're painting a Honda dealership in Eatontown NJ right across from the DMV . I'm doing most of the job at off hours or when customer traffic is slowest in those areas . The job is about 3/4 complete so I figured I would post the first batch of pictures with more to come as we finish up . Enjoy


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Bobbo said:


> We're painting a Honda dealership in Eatontown NJ right across from the DMV . I'm doing most of the job at off hours or when customer traffic is slowest in those areas . The job is about 3/4 complete so I figured I would post the first batch of pictures with more to come as we finish up . Enjoy


Looking good. What products did you use?
Did they try to sell you a car?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

nice work, the people in Eatontown NJ will have a nice paint job to look at while buying a Honda at the DCH Kay Honda dealership.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

scottjr said:


> Looking good. What products did you use?
> Did they try to sell you a car?



I used Benjamin Moore Regal eggshell finish for most of the walls , The trims were dome in a durable enamel and the blue stripe was Regal flat for a contrast to the white eggshell . As for buying a car , No they didn't try to sell me one but I was looking as I will need a new ride pretty soon .


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> nice work, the people in Eatontown NJ will have a nice paint job to look at while buying a Honda at the DCH Kay Honda dealership.



The dealership is so high traffic that I'm afraid my beautiful paint job won't last long


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

well if anything the people in a middlesex county and monmouth county will have a place to look at your professional paint job. 

btw did the Honda dealership have popcorn? It's the 1st thing I look for when i go to car dealerships


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> well if anything the people in a middlesex county and monmouth county will have a place to look at your professional paint job.
> 
> btw did the Honda dealership have popcorn? It's the 1st thing I look for when i go to car dealerships



No popcorn ! A great FREE coffee machine though ! I'm trying to be less SEO friendly on purpose here . Just remember your the one putting all these juicy keywords in here . I just added a few tags :whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm just playing around, looks great!


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I'm just playing around, looks great!


 I like showing off the work I've done and I really appreciate the kind words ! It's always nice to hear " Job well done " from one's peers ! :yes:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks nice...


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Second wave of pictures . Here are some of the other parts of the dealership we worked on . We painted the companies executive offices and main office as well as both the service waiting areas . I still have to go back and paint the whole service area another time .


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

DCH has a whole lot of dealerships in the state. Hopefully they throw you more work after this job at Kay.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Builtmany said:


> DCH has a whole lot of dealerships in the state. Hopefully they throw you more work after this job at Kay.



I wouldn't mind painting more dealerships . The biggest hassle was keeping customers and staff away from my work areas , Other than that it was easy .


----------

